# Scratching feeling right above cervix



## breanna31 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seriously??!?!?! WHAT IS THIS?? I am 33 weeks and for the past month I have been feeling this awful, annoying scratching sensation right at the bottom of my uterus, I feel like it must be at the top of my cervix. It seriously feels like this baby has giant claws and is just scraping away. It makes my skin crawl and is the one thing that I absolutely cannot stand about being pregnant. If it happens when I am walking I have to stop and sort of put my legs together and contort my body all weird until it goes away. I never experienced it with my first and am curious if anyone knows what causes that feeling. The only other thing that has been going on is that every night between 8 and 10 I get cramps. Last night I felt like I was having some really light contractions too. I could feel things getting tight and was fairly uncomfortable for about 45 minutes. I know I am at the point where my body is begining to prepare for the big day but is that what the scratching and clawing is too? I am reading "Breaking Dawn" right now (which is the last book in the "Twilight" series in case anyone doesn't know) and all I can think is that somehow there is a vampire baby in there trying to claw its way out


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Ive been prodromal since about 32 weeks (about 38 weeks now!) and what you are describing sounds like the start of it for me... with cervical changes and all (was even getting bloody show after a bit!)

What you would be feeling is your cervix starting to change in preparation for labor.

But it does not mean labor is imminent (or that you have a vampire in there) you could still go to 42 weeks!


----------



## breanna31 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was actually reading the prodromal labor thread you guys have in the September DDC last night. A lot of what I was reading sounded like what I am starting to experience. I am due October 14th and have told myself from the begining that I refuse to stress and really start looking for this baby until at least Halloween. I think that gives me plenty of time to have the baby haha. Did you experience that scratchy feeling? Isn't it THE WORST. I would much rather have contractions for days and days and days than to continue feeling that sensation.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I heard some one call it "lightening crotch", I got it with DD and it hurts, a sharp pain like they are scratching their way out! It would make my teeth hurt.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

ug, I remember that from my first pregnancy with ds. like little fingers scratching and poking at my cervix. As far as I could tell it is normal, but I don't know exactly what causes it.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

with dd2 I felt a weird tickling at random times on the uterus side of my cervix. I said, "how weird, it feels like she's tickling my cervix..." When she was born with a nuchal hand, I got my explaination.


----------

